# What does everyone use for tires in the winter



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

hey everyone. i was just wondering what y'all used for tires on your trucks in the winter for plowing. i have a set of BFG M/T's on my truck right now. will those be ok for plowing? or should i look for a good A/T?


----------



## Brucester1 (Aug 12, 2009)

Bridgestone Revo two's, I just priced em out at 265 75 16 ten ply for my F-250 801 out the door. Excellent in the snow.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

No get the bfg AT


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Same as my summer tires.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

ajslands;1052948 said:


> No get the bfg AT


i heard the A/T's wear unevenly and end up cupping...so far im liking the m/t's but i gotta shape my lower fender a bit to to a clearance issue, until i can get a leveling kit for the front even though i already brought it up 2 inches. gonna go up another 2 inches in the front and 3 in the back.


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cooper snow tires on the GM and Toyo snows on the Ram. I'm sure mudders are good in snow but not on ice


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

i have the stock 16's i can put on if i dislike the m/t's but the m/t's are 35's on a pretty much stock suspension so we will see


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

15k on my BFGs and their doing fine, I should probably rotate them.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

No don't use mud terrains, unless you don't want to get around in the snow. Get the bfg AT


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

im going to stick wiith the mts for now. recently unemployed so the cash flow is gone


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I use mud star tires on both trucks, we get them at Kost Tire, never had an issue, and i hardly hav to use 4-wheel in the dump


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

FISHERBOY;1053150 said:


> I use mud star tires on both trucks, we get them at Kost Tire, never had an issue, and i hardly hav to use 4-wheel in the dump


thats just whati wanted to hear. thanks. all i need to do now is get a 1-1.5 inch leveling kit from topguncustomz.com because with the plow on im gonna rub like crazy!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

ram_tough2001;1053154 said:


> thats just whati wanted to hear. thanks. all i need to do now is get a 1-1.5 inch leveling kit from topguncustomz.com because with the plow on im gonna rub like crazy!


I have a pair of 3" spacers from ProComp sitting at home on the shelf if you're interested.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ram_tough2001;1053154 said:


> thats just whati wanted to hear. thanks. all i need to do now is get a 1-1.5 inch leveling kit from topguncustomz.com because with the plow on im gonna rub like crazy!


well ya if your tight for cash, someone is bound to say what you want to hear, but you wont take the advice from the half of dozen others. or the other 50 threads on this same topic.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

ajslands;1053165 said:


> well ya if your tight for cash, someone is bound to say what you want to hear, but you wont take the advice from the half of dozen others. or the other 50 threads on this same topic.


i was mainly asking if mt's would be ok. i got a set of brand new ones for free from a neighbor. but still with being unemployed ican still ask questions and get answers. i got the answer i was looking for.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

JohnnyU;1053162 said:


> I have a pair of 3" spacers from ProComp sitting at home on the shelf if you're interested.


this is so very tempting. but i only need about 1.5 inches because with the plow the front drops about 3/4 inch and the tires are rubbing a tad bit right now at full turn. so i think 1.5 inches should be perfect.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i use yoklahoma geolander ats, great tire for a dailydrive/ plow truck


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

ram_tough2001;1053170 said:


> this is so very tempting. but i only need about 1.5 inches because with the plow the front drops about 3/4 inch and the tires are rubbing a tad bit right now at full turn. so i think 1.5 inches should be perfect.


You sure? They're the HD cast Aluminum ones, not the plate/tube ones you buy on ebay....


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

ram_tough2001;1053169 said:


> i was mainly asking if mt's would be ok. i got a set of brand new ones for free from a neighbor. but still with being unemployed ican still ask questions and get answers. i got the answer i was looking for.


What if they don't work at all? Does that mean you can't plow?


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

JohnnyU;1053185 said:


> You sure? They're the HD cast Aluminum ones, not the plate/tube ones you buy on ebay....


yeah 3 inches is way too much for what i want right now. my girlfriend can barely get into it as it is.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

ajslands;1053191 said:


> What if they don't work at all? Does that mean you can't plow?


nope i can make anything work. smart ass


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chill out man, MT's suck in the snow period. An all terrain tire is much better, and a dedicated snow tire is best.

Second- 35's will be too wide as well, your better off going with the stock (265/245) sized tire for more traction.

Lastly- if you already added 2" to the front of your truck adding another 1-1.5" won't work without an extended track bar, upper and lower control arms and shocks. Don't even think about adding 3" unless you go with a body lift otherwise you need an entire suspension lift-not just spacers.


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

i was told i could go 3" on stock everything including shocks. so with the diesel springs and a 1-1.5 inch spacer i should be just fine.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

ram_tough2001;1053226 said:


> i was told i could go 3" on stock everything including shocks. so with the diesel springs and a 1-1.5 inch spacer i should be just fine.


That's basically what I have now (Husky Springs and a 1" spacer) and I'm sitting a bit nose-high, I'd guess 3". I did buy a track bar relocation bracket to eliminate the bumpsteer though.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

People may have told you that but it doesn't mean its right. 3" can work on one truck and cause tons of issues on another.

At the end of the day your going to do what you want and ignore any reasonable advise so I wish you the best of luck the first time you get death wobble.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I tried to give him advice but he went with the bandwagon on people who ask questions and then go their own way from the people that have a clue of what they are saying! I was also called a smart ass! :laughing:


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

Well...seeing that this is in the picture section (...with no pics in the thread...)

I think mkwl ran some Mickey Thompson Baja MTZ's...this might lure him to chime in lol...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Your right this is in the picture thread!

Well this should help!

http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/tire-selector/name/all-terrain-t-a-ko-tires


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Maybe if you still find my posts credible, you'll read one of these threads!

http://www.plowsite.com/archive/index.php/t-89419.html

These guys know wht there talking about:
http://www.plowsite.com/archive/index.php/t-39817.html


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

ram_tough2001;1052970 said:


> i heard the A/T's wear unevenly and end up cupping...so far im liking the m/t's but i gotta shape my lower fender a bit to to a clearance issue, until i can get a leveling kit for the front even though i already brought it up 2 inches. gonna go up another 2 inches in the front and 3 in the back.


Any tire will wear unevenly or cup on a poorly maintained and/or severely abused truck.



ajslands;1053165 said:


> well ya if your tight for cash, someone is bound to say what you want to hear, but you wont take the advice from the half of dozen others. or the other 50 threads on this same topic.


Wait. You mean there are other threads here that discuss tires?



ram_tough2001;1053226 said:


> i was told i could go 3" on stock everything including shocks. so with the diesel springs and a 1-1.5 inch spacer i should be just fine.


So if I told you that you can weld two coils together for extra lift, you would be just fine doing that?

Do those diesel springs start harder than gas springs in the winter? Do you plug them in at night when the temps drop below freezing?



ajslands;1053520 said:


> I tried to give him advice but he went with the bandwagon on people who ask questions and then go their own way from the people that have a clue of what they are saying! I was also called a smart ass! :laughing:


Darn kids...:realmad:

My tire recommendation remains unchanged: Round tubeless pneumatic. Snow tires work very well in the snow also.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

No they don't, at least that's what my friends say.


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

ram_tough2001;1053202 said:


> nope i can make anything work. smart ass


Bet you can't make these work


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Which Tires would you pick from these?*

Ok, I'm going to jump in. Which one of these would be best as simply a snow/plow tire ONLY. Leave out summer driving.


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Sorry, here are the pics*

Tire one or two? Why?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Are those retreads? I like the first one, but not for snow/ice


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

Yup, re-treads. I'm looking at putting some treadwright snow tires on my spare set of wheels this year. So you'd say the BFG looking tread is better in the snow and ice?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd personally say yes, the siping is biggest factor on ice. Most mud tires get clumped snow betweek the treads and cause more slippage on ice/hard pack. An all terrain tire with siping will do better in those conditions.


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

Good to know, thank you. I was going to go with the first one, but I'll lean towad the BFG looking ones. I see a lot of people running them around here. My Transfroce ATs are pretty worthless in the snow, they are too hard I think. Great highway tire.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah I've heard that about those before too. I had General Grabber AT2's on my last truck and loved them. They were studdable too which would make them even better on ice, but I never studded mine. Its kinda a trade off- good in snow/ice generally is a softer tread compound so they do wear quicker. But if you have a summer tire to switch too, you'll keep both sets much longer.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

your signature indicates you have 12.5" wide tires. these are way too wide to plow with on any pickup truck - let alone a half ton. skinny tires plow the best. 

a 12.5" wide tire is fine for the plowing off-season and is what i run on my F350. i would recommend a cheap set of steel rims and some dedicated skinny snow tires. a 235 - 265 tire will give you the width you want (that equates to a 9.25"-10.4" wide tire). your current 12.5" tires are close to a 325 tire - way too wide for plowing.

whenever people talk about snow tires, they always discuss what brand to get - a very important piece of the equation - but the first thing you need to consider is the size. i'll take a skinny all season over a fat aggressive tread in the snow any day.

to illustrate my point, we got hit with an early snow one year that caught everyone by surprise. i hadn't yet removed my 12.5" wide BFG AT's and installed my dedicated 235 snow tires. i figured it wouldn't be a big deal. i went out and did about 5-10 of my driveways and said no way. went home and installed the snow tires and it was like i was in a different truck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah but your wrong, because he heard on the web that he can do whatever he wants so you have no credibility.

I do agree, a 235/85 tire is best for snowplowing.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

well once someone has their mind made up, its very hard to persuade them otherwise. 

when people come to the forums looking for confirmation of their theories, many times all they need as justification is one response in favor of their position for every 50 against it. 

and for some reason i find this to be especially true on this site when it comes to tires... 

but all anyone can do is offer their opinions (hopefully based on facts and experience - but far too often not) and allow the original poster to make up their minds.


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Skinny Tire*

I agree, hard to beat a skinny tire in the snow!


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Look at the Toyo or Cooper snow tires I have both. I think the coopers are better.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

linckeil;1053958 said:


> well once someone has their mind made up, its very hard to persuade them otherwise.
> 
> when people come to the forums looking for confirmation of their theories, many times all they need as justification is one response in favor of their position for every 50 against it.
> 
> ...


It's not just here. Most guys are very opinionated about their tires. And those opinions are usually swayed heavily by tire APPEARANCE. If they don't look good, they can't possibly work good. Dedicated snows such as the Cooper M&S or Mastercraft MSRs don't have a real aggressive tread/pattern, therefore many guys won't try them. Maybe white letters would help? I have plowed on close to a dozen different brands/treads over the past six seasons. So far, tall skinny (235/85) MSRs are the best. BFG ATs are OK, but not great. Even brand new tires in a 10.5" (245mm) width on a well loaded 3/4 ton truck were fair/good at best. Like most tires, performance is much worse in greasy snow than fluffy/powdery. I wouldn't even attempt plowing on MFG MTs, but that's just my opinion, based on appearance. GG AT2s were terrible for me. Cooper ATRs were not bad. BFG Commercial Traction are good. All those tires have small tread blocks with plenty of siping. But there are some more aggressive treads that many guys report great success with. Wrangler Workhorse especially, and I know a guy running some real gnarly Mickey Thompsons.

My next tire experiment will likely be Interco TrXus. Dealer says they are so good, he will give me all my money back if I don't like them. Plus they come in 255/85.

Anyone plowing on Super Swampers or Thornbirds?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Those tires suck, wear fast and lose lugs. Very cheaply built tire for the money. I used a set on an old Jeep because they were "the tire" to have. Never again will I buy those.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have Bridgestone dueler AT revo2s on the 3/4 Dodge Ram they are great snow/ice tires, if a little rough riding and noisy on the dry road but it is not a daily driver. 
The Wrangler has Yokohama Geolander's an they have been excellent as well though next time both it and the Liberty's will get Nokian WRG2-SUV
http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11955&group=2.01.02&name=Nokian+WRG2+SUV
Chose those over the Hakkapeliitta for all season performance
http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11942&group=2.01.02&name=Nokian+Hakkapeliitta+R+SUV

The rest are running tires designed for other purposes then snow so we won't get in to that.

I have also used and loved Blizzack though they like the Hakkapeliitta's are a dedicated winter tire and I'm to lazy to change, too cheap to buy and refuse to use need space to store 2 sets of rubber for everything


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

I also have Yokohama geo landers and am very impressed with them. I wanted the Michilen M/S tires at the time but they were out of stock so I settled for the Yokohama's, now almost all my trucks have them.


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

How are tires like the commercial traction going to be for year round use? I don't use my truck a lot of miles anytime during the year and want to have solid snow capability. I'd prefer not to have to swap tires though and just keep the snows on all winter. Typical summer usage is going to be pickup tasks and some mild off road use to get firewood from my land.

Truck currently has some fairly worn Artic Claw XSIs... Truck is new to me so no real snow experience with them but doing the firewood has shown them to pack up a lot. 
http://www.tbcprivatebrands.com/sigma/viewline.asp?id=247


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't plow but I do work during snow storms, I just got a set of Firestone Destination A/T's a while back. They're boss in everything I've been through so far, but haven't been out on any snow. Any feedback on these?


----------



## NorthernPlowman (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a 99 1/2 ton sierra with BFG All Terrains 265's Best tires I've ever had in the snow. The smaller block pattern seems to let the snow clean out faster. As for on ice well it's ice everything sucks unless your running studs! Overall though I love the BFG A/T's


----------



## mudmaker22 (Sep 9, 2010)

Has anyone run Hankook Dynapro Atm's plowing? I have a set on my Excursion and have been very impressed with there traction and wear (no plow). Need a set of new tires for my truck (f350 dually) and am considering them as they are pretty inexpensive ($160/tire).


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

ram_tough2001;1053169 said:


> i was mainly asking if mt's would be ok. i got a set of brand new ones for free from a neighbor. but still with being unemployed ican still ask questions and get answers. i got the answer i was looking for.


Just because you got the answer you were looking for doesnt mean its the right one


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ajslands;1052948 said:


> No get the bfg AT


I have found the BFG AT to work fairly well but they wear down way too fast. AT tires have a soft compound. You should go for something harder.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

bullettooth81;1053870 said:


> Tire one or two? Why?


Those are retreads? I didn't know you could put retreads on a pickup.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

the new boss 92;1053174 said:


> i use yoklahoma geolander ats, great tire for a dailydrive/ plow truck


I second this......finally a tire that lasts more than 20K miles


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

mudmaker22;1071795 said:


> Has anyone run Hankook Dynapro Atm's plowing? I have a set on my Excursion and have been very impressed with there traction and wear (no plow). Need a set of new tires for my truck (f350 dually) and am considering them as they are pretty inexpensive ($160/tire).


Those do look pretty good


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

mudmaker22;1071795 said:


> Has anyone run Hankook Dynapro Atm's plowing? I have a set on my Excursion and have been very impressed with there traction and wear (no plow). Need a set of new tires for my truck (f350 dually) and am considering them as they are pretty inexpensive ($160/tire).


Thats what I have on my truck now I ran cooper m&s last year . Im not sure if I am going to get another set of dedicated snows this year too or just try the atm for now and see how they do. I bet the wornt do as good as a dedicated snow but I may just wait and see. I have 2 sets of rims any I try to keep one set for winter and one for the rest of the year.


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

BF Goodrich All Terrain T/A KO's seem to be the best so far on my f-250 stock 17's. They have alot more bite in the snow than the superduty's stock Rugged Trail T/A's


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

JDiepstra;1072092 said:


> Those are retreads? I didn't know you could put retreads on a pickup.


treadwright.com


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

JDiepstra;1072092 said:


> Those are retreads? I didn't know you could put retreads on a pickup.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

dmontgomery;1072379 said:


> treadwright.com


Thank you



2COR517;1072385 said:


>


What?


----------



## Honest Mike (Feb 2, 2008)

Continental ContiTracs are awesome in the snow!! :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## BOSSMAN21 (Dec 11, 2008)

To answer the question at hand, yes you can use mud tires to plow with. Are they the best? No. But yes you can use mud tires to plow with. I have used mud tires for the last couple of years and they work fine. The best ones I have found though are the Adventuro GT Radial Mud Terrain. They seem to work for me


----------



## Ultra Duty (Jul 16, 2010)

Mickey Thompson ATZ Load Range E. Work great and have the deepest tread depth of any tire out there.


----------



## SnowMan87 (Feb 27, 2010)

i just picked up a set of nitto terra grapler best tire i ever owned a little pricey but they last and wear the best way better than bfg all terrains.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

dmontgomery;1072379 said:


> treadwright.com


So treadwright takes old tires and recaps them with new rubber apparently.

The tread patterns look identical to BF Goodrich All Terrain tires on several models...

These look identical to my Bridgestone Duealer A/T Revo2's but a lot cheaper!

https://www.treadwright.com/p-132-265-70r17-watchman-a-t-b2b-e.aspx

Anyone go through a full life cycle with Treadwright tires? How did they perform and wear over a long period of time?

From personal experience the Bridgestone Dueler A/T tires are a better tread pattern than the BF Goodrich A/T tires for snow traction although my last experience with BF Goodrich A/T tires was way back in the early 90's on a Toyota SR5 4x4. They sucked on wet pavement as I slid into a car stopping normally at a red light going to a wedding reception. Maybe they have gotten better over the years but I've got four 1/2 ton Silverados all outfitted with the Dueler A/T Revos and I feel they are a great tire for plowing snow.

Both wear out quicker than other tires but that is why they are so good in snow...softer durometer rubber on treads.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a set of them on my f250 and really like them alot. Grip well And have lasted for 4 years.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

basher;1054376 said:


> I have Bridgestone dueler AT revo2s on the 3/4 Dodge Ram they are great snow/ice tires, if a little rough riding and noisy on the dry road but it is not a daily driver.
> The Wrangler has Yokohama Geolander's an they have been excellent as well though next time both it and the Liberty's will get Nokian WRG2-SUV
> http://www.nokiantires.com/tyre?id=11955&group=2.01.02&name=Nokian+WRG2+SUV
> Chose those over the Hakkapeliitta for all season performance
> ...


I could not agree more...extra sets of wheels and tires take up too much space. I would prefer to use a good A/T tire and install them on a rim that is corrosion resistant and looks good on the truck year round.

I'm trying to figure out what wheel that would be for this truck...like the look of the OEM older Silverado Allow wheels but man do those look like crap after a couple of years when the clear coat starts to flake off! What holds up better then...chrome?


----------



## AlertSnow (Jan 7, 2010)

I kept the stock wheels and went up a size.

Goodyear duratrac talk about the most ideal tire in snow, all terrain. I don't second guess climbing into many situations. Especially is 4 wheel if necessary. 

We will see how long they last though. So far 8000 miles on them and so far so good.


----------



## Nozzleman (Feb 6, 2003)

I wish Goodyear would make the Duratrac in 285/75/17. This size is gaining popularity and if they offered it I would probably switch once my Toyo AT II's wear out. 

The Toyo's are a nice tire that are rugged and balance well. Also, for the aggressive tread pattern the AT II Extreme has they are pretty quiet. My only feeling is the Goodyears would be better in the snow. I had GY Silent Armors before and they were a great snow tire.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I got almost 60,000 on my bfg t/a's. Keep them rotated and you will get a good amount of life out of them. Granted I am due for a set, but I still have tread left of them.


----------



## MattR (Jan 4, 2009)

AlertSnow;1759189 said:


> I kept the stock wheels and went up a size.
> 
> Goodyear duratrac talk about the most ideal tire in snow, all terrain. I don't second guess climbing into many situations. Especially is 4 wheel if necessary.
> 
> We will see how long they last though. So far 8000 miles on them and so far so good.


IMHO I think the Duratracs are more of a mud tire than an all terrain. I run them also on my truck. I know they work great in the mud as well as snow.


----------



## HALH VT (Nov 14, 2003)

I put a set of treadwrights on the front of my F250 last year. So far I am quite happy with them. They are the "kedge-grip" rubber. There are tiny chunks of walnut shell and ground glass embedded in the tire, just like the old "sand-tread" retreads of forty years ago. Like them, they get really good traction, but if you do a lot of highway miles on dry pavement they will not last as well. 

I do usually run chains on the rear tires, so all they really have to do is hold air. The ones on there right now I think are Wranglers. The rubber is too hard, the tread blocks are too big, and there is very little siping. They work well in mud and loose slush. 

Years ago Bandag used to offer a Lucky Seven recap. I think they must have been made out of Artgum erasers. You could just about drive up a wall with them. but they were worn completely off in one winter.


----------



## Mqfarms (Jan 23, 2014)

I have had excellent luck with duratracs. They last and are quiet


----------



## ram_tough2001 (Nov 30, 2009)

To update this thread.... the 35s i had ended up going back to the neighbor. Ended up tossing the trans due to overheating the piss out of it. Went bavk to stock 265s and plowed the 2010-2011 winter that way. End of winter 2011 i got 285/75/16 duratracs, and theyve been my favorite tire so far. I bought a set of grabber at2s about a year ago, in the stock size, and have been happy with them, but theyre not nearly as good as the duratracs i had.

Im still running the same truck, with a mildly built motor, and a 2 year old mm2 that i paid cash for brand new.

Truck is being replaced in the next month with a new dodge 3/4 ton hemi.


----------



## Kuttingedge (Dec 26, 2014)

Toyota open country atII on my 2012 duramax and Hercules a/t on my 06 gmc! 
Both decent!


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

been using all terrain tires for about 5 years. thought they were good, until i tried cooper ms last year.. they have more siping and provided me with much better traction.. this year i went all out and bought some michellin ltx winters. hard to argue with rubber that stays pliable in cold (below 0 deg. as i am typing) weather, and were the only ones that have sipes that actually go all the way down to the wear bars.. most other tires i see only sipe about half way, which seems stupid to me, it's like buying a winter tire, and only usuing it for half of it's life.... 

use what you like, but don't knock the next guy if he can get his job done on something different than you!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The problem with "winter" tires is that the compound is so soft.
Plow trucks are heavey.
Make a lot of tight terns, and they spin tires, this is very hard on a soft tire.

Next is the cost as this soft tire will wear quicker.
So I can only use them 1/2 the time.
Ie ill need a set of summer tires.

Then if its really bad out there, a soft tire is of no use as we all are looking for our chains.
Chained on a soft tire under a heavy truck.

All seasons without a continues center rib.


----------



## monson770 (Dec 18, 2010)

SnoFarmer;1919099 said:


> The problem with "winter" tires is that the compound is so soft.
> Plow trucks are heavey.
> Make a lot of tight terns, and they spin tires, this is very hard on a soft tire.
> 
> ...


have you ever used a dedicated winter tire before? or is this just like your opinion man?
BTW chains are illeagal in minnesota. 169.72 TIRE SURFACE; METAL STUDS.
§
Subdivision 1.Solid rubber, metal, and studded tires; exceptions; permits.

(a) Every solid rubber tire on a vehicle must have rubber on its entire traction surface at least one inch thick above the edge of the flange of the entire periphery.

(b) No person shall operate or move on any highway any motor vehicle, trailer, or semitrailer, having any metal tire in contact with the roadway, except in case of emergency.

so like i said, what works for me may not work for you, but why you gotta try and knock other peoples setup?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

This Winter I'm running the stock 285/75R17 BFG All Terrains that came on my truck. So far they seem to be great tires for plowing.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

I run 285/75/16 Duratracs. Really like them. All around great tire I think. Not getting the mileage out of them I hoped for but will probably buy again.


----------



## redclifford (Aug 10, 2015)

DeVries;1054459 said:


> I also have Yokohama geo landers and am very impressed with them. I wanted the Michilen M/S tires at the time but they were out of stock so I settled for the Yokohama's, now almost all my trucks have them.


did you happen to get them in Ontario or order them from the states


----------



## Ty27 (Dec 14, 2014)

Bought a set of BFG good rich all terrain T/A's for our Chevy a couple weeks ago. I'll probably pick up a set for our 1 Ton some time this fall.


----------

